
Ireland’s largest bank locks users out during botched PSD2 update - anotherhue
https://medium.com/@brian_edwards/aib-irelands-largest-bank-locks-thousands-of-users-out-of-their-accounts-during-botched-c6febc189d5c
======
anotherhue
> AIB have positioned themselves above scrutiny. Twitter is not a substitute
> for public discourse or regulatory oversight. In our brave new world, it is
> possible for a company to completely disrupt the lives of thousands of its
> customers in a fully automated way, yet we humans, (consumers) find
> ourselves holding the bag at the end, with no ability to communicate
> problems upstream. The disruption to our lives in this process is merely a
> technical support issue.

